# Beachwood & Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk,NC



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Is Beachwood & Barrier Island Station - Kitty Hawk the same resort. They have the same address and pictures ?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, the new developer renamed BIS-kitty hawk as Beachwoods.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 7, 2015)

*I contacted TUG Admin, myresortnetwork and redweek yesterday about the name change*



pedro47 said:


> Is Beachwood & Barrier Island Station - Kitty Hawk the same resort. They have the same address and pictures ?



Gold Key Resorts/PHR of Virginia Beach purchased the Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk Resort last year. The new name is Beachwoods and they will be touting it as a Four Seasons Outer Banks Resort.  They are infusing $15 million into the resort, along with special assessments charged to the owners.  All 84 units will be upgraded and renovated.  New amenities are being added and upgraded.  Last November, the owners were provided with a presentation at the resort by GKR/PHR.  It should be a fantastic property once everything is completed.  In November, Bruce Thompson indicated everything except the indoor water park would be completed this May.  That didn't happen.

I was at the resort for an overnight stay to check on the status of things last Friday.  The new Woodlands Oasis Pool is complete and opened on Saturday.  Seventy-four of the 84 units have been renovated inside, but the new furniture won't start arriving until the end of this month.  The other amenities (recreation park, wellness and fitness center, lakeside lodge, welcome center and more) won't be done until late Summer/early Fall.  The indoor water park will be completed this coming Winter.

I have uploaded pictures at myresortnetwork, and plan to upload them in the TUG review section soon.

I like what Bruce Thompson and his Group has done in Virginia Beach (timeshare resorts, hotels, restaurants, and the recently acquired Old Cavalier Hotel).  

Apparently, the former Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk was very close to bankruptcy.  Gold Key Resorts are a part of Interval.  Current ownerships will continue to be part of RCI.  New sales will be affiliated with Interval.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> Gold Key Resorts/PHR of Virginia Beach purchased the Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk Resort last year. The new name is Beachwoods and they will be touting it as a Four Seasons Outer Banks Resort.  They are infusing $15 million into the resort, along with special assessments charged to the owners.  All 84 units will be upgraded and renovated.  New amenities are being added and upgraded.  Last November, the owners were provided with a presentation at the resort by GKR/PHR.  It should be a fantastic property once everything is completed.  In November, Bruce Thompson indicated everything except the indoor water park would be completed this May.  That didn't happen.
> 
> I was at the resort for an overnight stay to check on the status of things last Friday.  The new Woodlands Oasis Pool is complete and opened on Saturday.  Seventy-four of the 84 units have been renovated inside, but the new furniture won't start arriving until the end of this month.  The other amenities (recreation park, wellness and fitness center, lakeside lodge, welcome center and more) won't be done until late Summer/early Fall.  The indoor water park will be completed this coming Winter.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detail information.


----------

